
Show HN: Chat App with AWS Polly Text-To-Speech - ajb413
https://github.com/ajb413/chat-engine-polly-demo
======
taude
I saw another article on HN [1] where AWS embedded the Polly-text-to-speech
technology to read an article. I hope a lot of progress gets made into this
where we can have non-computer sounding voices as it still sounds almost
awkwardly digital, as well as control the speed of playback, etc.

It'd be a great source of having content read to me while I commute without
having the production of a podcast or audible book. There are several times
I'd love to have NY Times articles read to me while I wander around the house.

[1] [https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/serverless-and-
startups/](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/serverless-and-startups/)

~~~
ajb413
The voice isn't quite human yet but we've come a long way since Microsoft Sam.
Wordpress has an Amazon Polly plugin so bloggers can add a read aloud feature
to their blog posts. So far, I've heard it trying to read the page's HTML in
addition to article content.

